# Maquina de coser ELNA va lenta



## guillers (Jul 8, 2014)

estoy tratando de sacar el motor para ver los carbones de abajo 
los tornillos para sacar el motor son esos que señalo con flecha amarilla ?
Recien le eché un poco de WD-40 a esos tornillos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2014)

La máquina está liviana ? 

La veo seca ?

Ponele aceite de máquina de coser.

La conozco , es una belleza esa maquinita cañón


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 8, 2014)

revisa los bujes del motor, y el peine de la velocidad, esa maquina no tiene carter asi que tiene que estar bien lubricada


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

hola DOSMETROS y solaris8 

los bujes es una buena posibilidad 
¿adonde estan estos bujes ?

¿si la maquina está liviana a que  referís DOSMETROS?
yo diría que esta pesada en el sentido que la rueda gira mas lentanmente

¿que es lo que tengo que revisar  al peine solaris8 ?


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

¿que piensan de en que condiciones está este capacitor que señalo con flecha azul en la foto?


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 9, 2014)

Primero engrasa con aceite mineral, el hidráulico va bien, el 3en1 dura poco, donde van las levas es la zona de mas fricción y la que mas engrase necesita a menudo, en la tapa superior. 
Esto hay que hacerlo con cierta periodicidad   .


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

Tachenk 
hola 
¿esos es todo?
ya le eché Aceitetodo multiso para el hogar 
y sigue igual 

Tachenk 
¿me podrias decir adonde estan las levas?


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

hola 
aqui esta esta parte abierta ,que le retiré la tapa 
¿la leva está por adonde?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Ponele aceite a todo lo que gira y se desliza.

El capcitor es solo antichispas, probá de desconectarle una de las conecciones.

Quitá la correa y proba el motor solo.


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 9, 2014)

Por favor lee todo. 



Tachenk dijo:


> en la tapa superior.
> .


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

hola
 aparentemente le encontré una mejoría notable echandole aceite a las juntas que hacen friccion en esa parte alargada abajo que abri hace unas 2 horas y ayer no habia hecho 

Tanchenk 
la parte de arriba a la que referís 
¿es esa ventana que esta abierta para afuera sobre la derecha en la foto del post #1 ?
alli le aché aceite ayer 
 me parece que me faltó echarle lo que le eché recien 
todo el engranaje de abajo 
la verdad que de un frasquito nuevo de aceitetodo de 100 cm3 
estranado ayer se vació ya la mitad 
espero que no se me vaya a ahogar la maquina

DOSMETROS 
la prueba de sacarle la correa ya la habia hecho y la maquina volaba bien ,pero al colocarla de nuevo volvía la lentidtud 
Ahora que aceite adonde ya conté vuela bien con la correa puesta  
Entonces era todo un problema de la lubricacion , ya ni siquiera chilla mas en la parte del crochet 
y bueno amigos del foro 
ayer fue la primera vez que abro esta maquina de coser 
algo es algo desde ya siempre my agradecido 
el tecnico de mi ciudad 
ya me estaba contando su historia que el motor se habia muerto 

DOSMETROS METROS 
ese capacitor ¿no ves en la foto que debajo de el hay manchonazo alquitranado negro  que goteó del capacitor
¿seguiria estando en buena salud?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Quitale una tapa que tiene de frente.

Y buscale unos agujeritos que tiene para ponerle aceite


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

hola 
habia leido ayer mientras investigaba que habia alguien que habia cambiado el sistema del peine para la velocidad por un potenciometro 
y no con un pedal quizas para activar y desactivar la maquina 
 no se vale la pena hacer esto 
al menos mientras es sistema actual funcione


----------



## Tachenk (Jul 9, 2014)

Desconozco si ese modelo lleva cárter, o engrases individuales, DOSMETROS parece conocerla y te dirá mejor..
Como has notado ya mejoría, esta claro que no es nada eléctrico, sola escaso mantenimiento mecánico, a si que yo me centraría en ello.
Esta maquina parece muy robusta y con muy buen motor. 
Solo necesita un "empujoncito"


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

ya lo hizo 
Tachenk ,luego de darle aceite en la parte que abrí hoy 
ahora estoy arreglando el interruptor que lleva que  simpre estuvo quebrado y mal pegado, asi que lo estoy fijando pegando con poxipol  y recortandolo con una amoladora para que calze bien   , que feo olor que larga ese plastico al lijarlo

pero es lo que decias vos Tachenk 
lubricacion 
DOSMETROS me hablaba de ese capacitor que era un antichispas 
ahora limpié esa mancha que habia debajo y pienso que quizas era una mancha de aceite


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Es Suiza esa maquinita , y edemás de ser de cañón (cose mangas y botamangas , es un cañón (de calidad ! )

Y lleva un adminículo para uncorporarle mesa.

http://museodecostura.blogspot.com.ar/2013/09/elna-maquinas-de-coser.html

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-510630427-elna-instrucciones-para-el-uso-de-la-maquina-_JM_


----------



## guillers (Jul 9, 2014)

si DOSMETROS
efectivamente asi es  
jeje pero no es tan buena , asi comentaba mi mama , tenia algunas contras 
la de mi abuela a pedal es mucho mejor 
voy a guardar esos folletos que me mandastes de recuerdos 
Decime que hagocon el capacitor ...
esta mojado y la carcasa se va desprendiendo en la parte de arriba 
es un capacitor antiguo 
¿como saber de valor tiene ?
¿no pensas que tengo que reemplazarlo por uno nuevo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

100 nano 400 o 600 V , o mejor de 250 V*ac*


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

hola DOSMETROS 
mirá el capacitor que recien fuí a comprar es un 
MF 104 630V
 es un un piojito al lado del otro de la maquina que mide 6cm de alto por 2 cm de diametro 
Habia un hombre en el negocio que me dijo que iba a funcionar ,
(pero el vendedor no lo sabia)




¿entonces lo coloco nomás?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Si ponelo tranquilo , ponele spaguetis a los terminales , así no tocan nada.

Le pusiste aceite a los bujes del motor también ?


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

Si me señalarias  adonde estan los bujes del motor te lo agradecería 
recien saqué una foto del capacitor antiguo ya que te lo queria mostrar 
es reantiguo  tiene algo escrito en frances o sea nunca lo cambiaron 
está hecho una piltrafa
ahora y te mando la foto
en este foro hay que subier la foto con algun programa y recien con el codigo podes enviar 
hay algunos foros que seleccionas la foto directamente de tu disco y duro y la envias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Los bujes del motor , *es dónde el eje se apoya y gira* !

Ahí tenes que ponerle unas gotitas de aceite.


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

entonces deberia ser aqui adonde señalo con flecha negra gruesa 
¿no es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Dejá los tornillos y el motor en paz 

Ahi donde marcaste y *el de atras* , atras del colecor hay otro buje


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

Agrego el detalle de que esos 2 tornillos que señalo con flecha amarilla no los pude sacar
¿con WD-40 al final deberian aflojarse? ¿no es asi?

---------------------------------------------------------------

otro detalle es que el capacitor antiguo tiene escrito:
0,2 + 2 x 0,0025 uF

¿ no será que es un capacitor de 50 nanos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Ese capacitor es para evitar ruidos electricos , o sea que si anda la máquina de coser , que no haga ruido la radio por ejemplo.

El valor que te di es el de uso mas convencional en motores universales ( taladros , licuadores , aspiradoras) y no es para nada crítico.


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

ok
 DOSMETROS 

Te estoy bien agredecido y a Tanchenk tambien


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

hola 
ahora que terminé de aceitar un poco más  que ayer ,cambiar el capacitor ,cerrar bien la maquina, me encuentro con que la velocidad se redujo un poco ,pero no tanto como para quedar como  cuando estaba lenta 
¿alguno tiene alguna sugerencia de por que pasó esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

La ahogaste


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

pero con aceite se ahogó DOSMETROS?
¿pensás que cuando se seque un poco el aceite va a volver a full la velocidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

No habrás aceitado la correa y patina


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

no no 

no patina

pero¿a que te referis con que se ahogó?
¿como podría desahogarse?



*** el enchufe esta hecho en GENEVE , estuve mas tiempo arreglando ese enchufe que todo el asunto de la lentitud de la maquina 
(resulta que estuvo quebrado desde hace decadas y lo habian pegado mal con poxipol) y hacer se volvió a quebrar


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

¿y DOSMETROS ?
¿no me decis que tengo que hacer para que agarre otra vez  la velocidad full  que tenia ayer ?
¿deberá secarse el demasiado aceite que le terminé de echar hoy?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Que le hiciste de ayer a hoy ?


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

te habia dicho que hoy  le puse aceite a esos bujes cuando me lo dijistes y luego cambié ese capacitor viejisimo por el nuevo que mostré 
y listo

te aclaro que del frasquito de 100 cc que abrí  ayer 
le puse a esta maquina entre ayer y hoy mas de medio frasco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

Desconectá una punta al capacitor nuevo


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2014)

me voy a dormir 
DOSMETROS 
mañana en la mañana haré eso y te cuento como fue 
Buenas noches


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2014)

buen dia 
Recien encendí la maquina 
y parece que ya se elevó un poquito  la velocidad 

¿no crees DOSMETROS que es raro que el capacitor le saque velocidad
bueno ,la verdad es que no lo sé yo ,pero si un capacitor consume parte de la corriente o potencia de la maquina,quizas se vaya un poco de velocidad en el capacitor 
Si fuese así podria cambiarse ese capacitor por uno de 50 nanos ¿que pensás?


ahora la prendí otra vez , parece que esta bien la velocidad


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2014)

Hola
así suena la marcha de la ELNA ahora 
¿que les parece, hay suficiente velocidad?

¿como? ¿no se pueden enviar videos?


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 11, 2014)

lo subes a youtube, y luego puedes insertar el enlace.


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2014)

habia que subirlo a youtube 

Aqui lo subí :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2014)

Hubiera preferido verla , así a oido parece que anda rápido , no te olvides que es una máquina media familiar , no es industrial


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2014)

me alegro que hayas escuchado la grabacion 

estoy de acuerdo ,
debe de estar ya a  punto sharp speed
aqui escuchando los rolling stones 
lady jane y y todo ese LP 
años 70

y ya que hubieras preferido verla te voy a dar el gusto 
espera que la grabe unos segundos 
en un ratito está

Aquí está:


----------



## guillers (Jul 12, 2014)

hola DOSMETROS

En ese diagrama que me mandastes para agregarle un regulador de corriente a mi fuente variable 
 en la salida de la fuente  hay un led y detrás de este una R de 1k 
pero  esta fuente esta hecha con una entrada de 30V 2A
y mi trafo es de 12V 2A 
Digo que para un led alli ¿que valor de resistencia deberia?
¿esa R de 1k funcionaría en mi fuente tambien?
 y la otra R 1k que va al petenciometro de 500 ohms tambien tengo la misma duda 
¿dejo estas mismas 2 resistencias en mi fuente?
No quiero quemar nada por eso pregunto


----------



## guillers (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola 

Allí adonde señalo con flecha anaranjada,en esta maquina de coser Elna es adonde se pone el carrete del hilo para enrrollarle el hilo.
La cuestion es que si lo toco con la mano me agarra corriente electrica
¿que es lo que tengo que arreglar?


----------

